# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  ΚΛΟΠΕΣ ΜΕΛΙΣΙΩΝ

## kopritis_666

Καλησπερα κυριοι..  Νικος ονομαζομαι. ασχολουμε με την μελισοκομια.  Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη.. οποτε γνωριζω πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα ηλεκτρολογικα και αυτοματισμο..
Θελω ενα τροπο να προστατευσω τα μελισια μου απο κλοπη.. το gps το εχω υποψη αλλα κοστιζει ακριβα.. παρακαλω οποιος εχει καποια ιδεα ας στειλει..

Συνηθως κλεβουν μελια ανοιγοντας το καπακι.. η φορτωνουν ολοκληρες τις κυψελες.

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε φιλε νικο καλωςηρθες στην ομορφη παρεα μας!θεσσαλονικη δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τα μελισια παντως εδω κατω ειναι εκτεθιμενα σε οποιονδιποτε...μπαινει τα παιρνει φορτωνει και γεια σας...απο το κοροπι μεχρι καματερο και αχαρνοι υπαρχουν χυμα...μονο καμερες η κανας γειτονας να τα προσεχει

----------


## leosedf



----------


## GR_KYROS

Νίκο το αντικλεπτικό GPS μελισσοκομικών κυψελών είναι μονόδρομος
Άλλωστε πως αλλιώς θα δεις που πήγαν τα μελίσσια σου, γιατί και άμεση ενημέρωση της κλοπής να έχεις με κάποιο ποιο οικονομικό τρόπο, ώσπου να πας θα τα έχουν φορτώσει .....

Όντος είναι ακριβά αυτά τα συστήματα που βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν, αλλά το σκεπτικό τους είναι ένα σε κάθε κυψέλη.

Το θέμα είναι ότι ίσως δεν χρειάζεται σε όλα τα κουτιά, ίσως το gps σε ένα κεντρικό , και όλα τα υπόλοιπα με κάποιο ποιο απλό σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού διεγείρουν το κεντρικό.

Βέβαια έχει κενά αυτό το σύστημα , εάν σου πάρουν μια περιφερική κυψέλη θα ειδοποιηθείς μεν αλλά δεν θα ξέρεις που την πήγαν.
Θα εύχεσαι να τις έχουν πάρει όλες set :Huh:

----------

georgeb1957 (09-08-16)

----------


## el greco 1

για ποσες κυψελες σηζηταμε?

----------


## pet

> Καλησπερα κυριοι..  Νικος ονομαζομαι. ασχολουμε με την μελισοκομια.  Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη.. οποτε γνωριζω πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα ηλεκτρολογικα και αυτοματισμο..
> Θελω ενα τροπο να προστατευσω τα μελισια μου απο κλοπη.. το gps το εχω υποψη αλλα κοστιζει ακριβα.. παρακαλω οποιος εχει καποια ιδεα ας στειλει..
> 
> Συνηθως κλεβουν μελια ανοιγοντας το καπακι.. η φορτωνουν ολοκληρες τις κυψελες.



http://www.save-bees.com/en/home-2/

Φτιαγμένο απο Έλληνα, φθηνό και αξιόπιστο.

----------


## kioan

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83092

----------


## street

ποσα μελισσια εχεις και που τα εχεις να ερθω να στα κλεψω  :Lol: 




> ασχολουμε με την μελισοκομια



και  εγω ειμαι μελισοκομος ( περαν τον ηλεκτρονικων ) μικροπαραγωγος 8-9  χρονια με βιβλιαριο για να πουλαω νομιμα , εχεις σφραγισει τα πανωκρινια  σου για αρχη ?  




> Συνηθως κλεβουν μελια ανοιγοντας το καπακι.. η φορτωνουν ολοκληρες τις κυψελες.



και οχι δεν κλεβουν τα μελια ανοιγοντας το καπακι   .....   και ουτε τασ φορτωνουν  ......

----------


## lepouras

βρε έλεγα. δεν το έχει δει ακόμα το θέμα? :Lol:

----------


## street

> βρε έλεγα. δεν το έχει δει ακόμα το θέμα?




χαχαχαχα .....  :Tongue2:     μαυρα χαλια τα μελισια και περσι και φετος και ειδικα φετος δεν θα  βγαλουν ουτε τα εξοδα τους για το ξεχειμωνιασμα , αν συνεχισουν  ετσι με  βλεπω του χρονου να τα δινω  και να κραταω καμια 5 κυψελες ισαι ισα να  τρωμε εμεις το σοι και κανας φιλος  ..... αστα να πανε ....


φθηνη  πατεντα για προστασια ειχε κανει ενας φιλος μου πολυ παλια με  μαγνητικες η τερματικα και ενα παλιο κινητο ,  και απλως τον καλουσε ,  η  παγιδα μαγνητικη η τερματικη μπαινει στο μεσοκαπακο το καλωδιακι  περναει εντος της κυψελης και φτανει στην βαση της με ενα βυσμα - φις ,  πρεπει να βαλεις  φις στην βαση ....  μειονεκτημα σε αυτο ? αν το κανεις  απλα με ενα καλωδιο που περναει σε μια διπατη  αν χρειαστει να  προσθεσεις πανωκρινι θα πρεπει να ανεβει παραπανω το τερματικο οπως  αντιστοιχα του να αφεραισεις ενα να κατεβει κατω , φυσικα μπορεις το  καθε πανωκρινι να το κανεις με  βυσμα και βαζεις στο μεσοκαπακο στο τελος   ,  οσο για το παλιο κινητο που  σε καλει .....  καπου εδω μεσα ....    εχουμε την κατασκευη μετατροπη ...  ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα ειναι στην  ουσια  ...  , ειναι το καλιτερο απο αποψη αυτονομιας , ενα απλο κινιτο  σε αναμονη κραταει 5 μερες  , αν του βαλεις και ενα μικρο ηλικακο  φορτιστη  .... τελος  .... μπαινει και σε δεντρο με ταιραπ στο κλαδι  .... χεχεχε 

ολα αυτα φυσικα μεχρι να τα βαρεθεις  .....  περισοτερα χανεις απο αρρωστιες η απ την φυση πχ αρκουδα ,  η απο  ανεξηγητο λογο παρα απο .... κλεψιμο , εμπειρος μελισσοκομος αποκλειετε  να κανει κατι τετοιο , το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να σε βοηθησει  :Biggrin:

----------


## DLS 33

μην παιδευστε αδικα.
   Παρε μερικες ταλπες...και καρφωσε καρφια 10" 
       βαλτες μεσα στο χωμα αναποδα..σε διαφορα μερη κοντα στις κυψελες, η στην εισοδο του κτηματος...αναλογα...ξερετε εσεις..
εγω παλια ετσι εκανα , οταν εμπαιναν στο κτημα και εκλεβαν τα καρπουζια....

πολλοι  "φιλοι" ειχαν πατησει καρφια.....  χαχαχχαχαχααχαχαχα,, αλλα δεν τολμουσαν να πουνε πως τα πατησαν  στο καφενειο......

----------


## Panoss

Κι αν ξεχαστείς και πατήσεις εσύ καμία;

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα το μισό χωριό θα κουτσαίνει ε; :Lol:

----------


## street

και αν φοραω παπουτσια εργατικα που δεν μπαινουν καρφια  μεσα στην σολα ? :Biggrin:

----------


## DLS 33

> και αν φοραω παπουτσια εργατικα που δεν μπαινουν καρφια  μεσα στην σολα ?




...λες να πανε για κλεψιμο,,,με τετοια ακριβα παπουτσια ?  :Smile:

----------


## DLS 33

> Καλησπερα κυριοι..  Νικος ονομαζομαι. ασχολουμε με την μελισοκομια.  Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη.. οποτε γνωριζω πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα ηλεκτρολογικα και αυτοματισμο..
> Θελω ενα τροπο να προστατευσω τα μελισια μου απο κλοπη.. το gps το εχω υποψη αλλα κοστιζει ακριβα.. παρακαλω οποιος εχει καποια ιδεα ας στειλει..
> 
> Συνηθως κλεβουν μελια ανοιγοντας το καπακι.. η φορτωνουν ολοκληρες τις κυψελες.




 Με τετοιο Nickname,  δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα να στα κλεψουν....

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!κορυφαιος!εδω κολαει και ραν τα πλαν που ειπε και ενας αλλος...  :Tongue2: 



> Με τετοιο Nickname,  δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα να στα κλεψουν....

----------


## p.gabr

Άσχετο αλλά να κάνω μία ερώτηση. 

Πείτε ένα λόγο για τον οποίο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η τοποθέτηση κυψελών στην Πάρνηθα,(και μάλλον και σε άλλους δρυμους ) τι κακό κάνει το μελίσσι?

----------


## kioan

> Πείτε ένα λόγο για τον οποίο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η τοποθέτηση κυψελών στην Πάρνηθα,(και μάλλον και σε άλλους δρυμους ) τι κακό κάνει το μελίσσι?



Αυτό πραγματικά δεν το γνώριζα και μου φάνηκε και εμένα εντελώς παράλογο, καθώς έχω δει να διαφημίζουν μέλι που προέρχεται από την Πάρνηθα. Το έψαξα και έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το άρθρο, από το οποίο καταλαβαίνω ότι ο μόνος λόγος απαγόρευσης μελισσιών σε εθνικούς δρυμούς είναι για την προστασία τους από πυρκαγιά!  :Huh: 





> _Στην περίπτωση των μελισσοκόμων, ο κίνδυνος ελοχεύει από τη στιγμή που οι μελισσοκόμοι συσσωρεύουν ξερά χόρτα (πευκοβελόνες) και άλλα υλικά τα οποία σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν την έναρξη πυρκαγιάς. Επιπλέον και οι ίδιοι χρησιμοποιούν τα ξερά χόρτα προκειμένου να ανάψουν μικρές εστίες φωτιάς για να "καπνίσουν" τις μέλισσες, μία διαδικασία όμως η οποία μπορεί σε μία περίοδο όπως αυτή την οποία διανύουμε τώρα να αποβεί καταστροφική._

----------


## sakis

_Καλησπερα κυριοι..  Νικος ονομαζομαι. ασχολουμε με την  μελισοκομια.  Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη..  οποτε γνωριζω πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα ηλεκτρολογικα και αυτοματισμο.._

Απευθυνεσαι σε εμας ως Κυριοι ...εχεις τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη  αρα ακουγεσαι ευγενικος και μορφωμενος ...Αν θελεις να σε παρει καποιος λιγακι πιο οσβαρα συμαζεψε το nick name  σου ...

Ρε διαχειριση ? Κωσταντινε, Λεπουρας ? για ονομα βρε παιδια καποια στιγμη να σοβαρευτουμε και λιγακι δεν λεει αλλο αυτο ...

----------

Kokolakis (10-10-16)

----------


## bchris

> _Καλησπερα κυριοι..  Νικος ονομαζομαι. ασχολουμε με την  μελισοκομια.  Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη..  οποτε γνωριζω πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα ηλεκτρολογικα και αυτοματισμο.._
> 
> Απευθυνεσαι σε εμας ως Κυριοι ...εχεις τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη  αρα ακουγεσαι ευγενικος και μορφωμενος ...Αν θελεις να σε παρει καποιος λιγακι πιο οσβαρα συμαζεψε το nick name  σου ...
> 
> Ρε διαχειριση ? Κωσταντινε, Λεπουρας ? για ονομα βρε παιδια καποια στιγμη να σοβαρευτουμε και λιγακι δεν λεει αλλο αυτο ...




Δηλαδη τι προτείνεις ρε Σακη? Λογοκρισία και στα aliases?
Ας σοβαρευτούμε λιγο.

----------


## Dragonborn

> καταλαβαίνω ότι ο μόνος λόγος απαγόρευσης μελισσιών σε εθνικούς δρυμούς είναι για την προστασία τους από πυρκαγιά!



Σήμερα 14/8 είχαμε δασική πυρκαγιά στην Κόρινθο από κάπνισμα μελισσών.

----------


## Dragonborn

Και αμέσως μετά το παραπάνω μήνυμα, άλλη φωτιά στο Θορικό από την ίδια αιτία.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Και αμέσως μετά το παραπάνω μήνυμα, άλλη φωτιά στο Θορικό από την ίδια αιτία.



ποιος δινει την πληροφορια  για τη αιτια ?

----------


## el greco 1

η τοπικη υπηρεσια της πυροσβεστηκης προφανως πιος αλλος?

----------


## nikknikk4

> η τοπικη *υπηρεσια της πυροσβεστηκης προφανως πιος αλλος?*



  δεν γνωρίζω !
βαλε το link να το δουμε.

----------


## kioan

> Απευθυνεσαι σε εμας ως Κυριοι ...εχεις τελειωσει ηλεκτρολογια και βιομηχανικη πληροφορικη  αρα ακουγεσαι ευγενικος και μορφωμενος ...Αν θελεις να σε παρει καποιος λιγακι πιο οσβαρα συμαζεψε το nick name  σου ...



Σήμερα πρόσεξα πως είχε δώσει μια εξήγηση για το nickname στο chat της αρχικής σελίδας. Νεανικές επιπολαιότητες  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dragonborn

> ποιος δινει την πληροφορια  για τη αιτια ?



Η Ναυτεμπορική: *Δύο χρόνια φυλάκιση σε μελισσοκόμο για την πυρκαγιά στα Καλύβια Αττικής*

----------


## nikknikk4

καλα με 
εκτακτο δελτιο θυελλωδων ανεμων  7 8  μποφόρ

Απαγορευτικό απόπλου  ττι να πει κανεις...

----------


## sakis

> Δηλαδη τι προτείνεις ρε Σακη? Λογοκρισία και στα aliases?
> Ας σοβαρευτούμε λιγο.



Οχι δεν το θετω καν σαν λογοκρισια  θα πρεπει να ειναι υποχρεωση μας  να υπαρχει στοιχειωδης σοβαροτητα και ΝΑΙ  εαν αυτο δεν γινεται απο τα μελη να φροντιζουν η διαχειριστες ωστε να μην υπαρχουν τετοια θεματα ...να κανουν μια απλη συσταση στο μελος να εχει ενα ανθρωπινό nick 
Ειναι χρονια που φωναζω για αυτο ....
φαντασου εναν απλο αναγνωστη  που κατι τον εφερε εδω  να βλεπει ονοματα οπως κοπριτης καβλοκακγκουρας και ποσα αλλα εχουμε δει  κατα καιρους Τι θα κανει ? θα θεωρησει οτι ο χωρος δεν ειναι σοβαρος  και απλα θα φυγει ...

Ειναι τοσο λαθος αυτο που λεω ?

----------


## street

οντως υπαρχει αυτο το προβλημα απο τους  κατα φαντασιαν μελισσοκομους   .... και μιλαμε  παπαρες ολκης  που νομιζουν οτι θα βγαλουν φραγκα απ  την μια μερα στην αλλη  , μιλαμε για παπαρες που δεν φροντιζουν να εχουν  πυροσβεστηρα ουτε καν στο ιδιο τους το αμαξι , και νομιζουν οτι κατι  τετοιο ειναι ευκολο   , ναι ειναι αλλα απαιτει ολες τ δουλειες αυτες  καθεαυτες .... ενας μελισσοκομος ειναι προετοιμασμενος για φωτια  , δεν  ειναι καθυστερημενος , λετε να θελει να χασει τα μελισσια του ? 

θα πρεπει να ειμαι τρισμεγιστος γκραν μαλακας για να βαλω φωτια ενα δασος με το καπνιστηρι 

να  πω και κατι ακομα .... εχω κυψελες που κοστιζουν 500 ευροπουλα  αυτην  την εποχη  ,  να δωσω συντεταγμενες  να πατε να κλεψετε ?  απλα θα τις  καταστρεψετε και θα ειναι κριμα  ......

----------


## kopritis_666

το προβλημα ειναι πολλες φορες δεν τι κλεβουν ολοκληρες. Τις ανοιγουν και περνουν μονο τα τελαρα με τα μελια.

----------


## kopritis_666

τωρα εχω 25 σε δυο διαφορετικα σημεια.. ενω αυριο μπορει 100

----------


## kopritis_666

> Με τετοιο Nickname,  δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα να στα κλεψουν....



ρε σεις το nickname ειναι απο τοτε που ειμουν φοιτητης... Δεν λετε καλα που θυμηκα οτι εχω λογαριασμο εδω και μπηκα να ρωτησω

----------


## street

> τωρα εχω 25 σε δυο διαφορετικα σημεια



και τα κανεις  ζαφτι μοναχος ? για πες ....  και πας και παραπερα  



> ενω αυριο  μπορει 100



   τι να σε πω με το καλο ?  χεχ ....
αδερφε αυτα τα πραγματα δεν γινονται  :Smile:  για καμια δεκαρια οκ  ....


για πες και κατι παραπανω  ....

----------

